# Classroom assistant rides student.



## Whirlpool (Nov 12, 2013)

> A former classroom assistant who allegedly made a sex tape with a Belfast schoolboy that ended up on a pornographic website could face up to five years in prison for ?abuse of trust? if charged and convicted.
> 
> Jo O'Neill-McBurney (21), from Crumlin, Co Antrim, was suspended from St Mary?s Christian Brothers Boy?s Grammar School in west Belfast after a 30-minute sex video, featuring her and a teenager, thought to be a 16-year-old, emerged on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2013)

>reads thread title

herp derp


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2013)

dang she fine   tho


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 12, 2013)

I know both of them.

Wee lad's an attention seeker who turned gay for a while and turned straight again, would say name but Loose lips sink ships.

She's away hibernating for a while.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 12, 2013)

16 years old - all boys school - a not ugly woman - 30 minutes

this kid is a champion.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 12, 2013)

The Belfast blood in him.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow ... dat title ...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 12, 2013)

No Surrender.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 12, 2013)

Way off back to Lisburn you Unionist.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2013)

That poor, poor young man. I sure hope they throw the book at this evil perverted predator. How must he feel?! I'm sure he's devastated and emotionally scarred by the whole ordeal.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm devastated emotionally that I didn't have a go either.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 12, 2013)

Where would one have to go to be able to look on said video, for a clearly objective purpose of course.


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 12, 2013)

[youtube]kIfOjkB17BA[/youtube]


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 12, 2013)

Taken down.

Already watched it so I dun' care.


----------



## navy (Nov 12, 2013)

It would be wrong of us to judge without seeing the video.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 12, 2013)

He gives it 90 but despite lasting for 30 minutes nothing really happens, she's gives the odd grunt like.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 12, 2013)

What a legend.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 12, 2013)

First Slane girl, now this.

Ireland love their underage goodness.


----------



## Vermin (Nov 12, 2013)

belfast


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 12, 2013)

Riding ????


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2013)

The hoo-ha made over two people, who are able to consent, engaging in sex makes me laugh. It's worse when schools are notorious for doing little when children get bullied, apparently someone able to consent scoring an attractive woman is worse than a kid getting beaten to a bloody pulp. 

At most the assistant should lose her job, but prison is taking things too far.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 12, 2013)

-checks the responses for the usual "well, she's hot so its ok, the kid was lucky/a boss for banging that" cafe mentality-

Yup, as expected. 

And of course, if it was a male teacher and female student... "OMG he raped her! burn him in hell! yarrrrgh!"


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> I know both of them.
> 
> Wee lad's an attention seeker who turned gay for a while and turned straight again, *would say name but Loose lips sink ships.*
> 
> She's away hibernating for a while.



There's no ship to sink here, tell us.  Kinda funny though that NF's own has someone who knows them.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 12, 2013)

i cant comment until i see the actual sex tape, links please


----------



## lucky (Nov 12, 2013)

first thing anyone did in this thread was look for her pictures.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 12, 2013)

Seeing this thread title, I was fully expecting it to be more deceptive.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> -checks the responses for the usual "well, she's hot so its ok, the kid was lucky/a boss for banging that" cafe mentality-
> 
> Yup, as expected.
> 
> And of course, if it was a male teacher and female student... "OMG he raped her! burn him in hell! yarrrrgh!"



He's 16, not 12.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 12, 2013)

I bet she won't make the sex register. I remember a time when I though my religious studies teacher wanted to "ride" me, damn why didn't I act on it.


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 13, 2013)

Funny animated video on the subject.

[youtube]jbt2kzLWAZc[/youtube]


----------



## navy (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it still on pornhub? He wasnt 18.


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 13, 2013)

navy said:


> Is it still on pornhub? He wasnt 18.



Nah, sadly.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2013)

Before you send her to jail let me smash Ireland.


----------



## Shukumei (Nov 13, 2013)

Any uploads of it still around?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I seriously though he rode the student like a horse.

Giddyap horsie, giddyap


----------



## olaf (Nov 13, 2013)

she should go to jail, for being so retarded


----------



## Savior (Nov 13, 2013)

Big deal about nothing.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 13, 2013)

People still asking for the video?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

This video needs to be reuploaded.


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2013)

everything about this makes me happy


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2013)

except the laying off (c wut i did that ) and possible jail time


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

Boo your jokes are bad, and you should feel bad.


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2013)

i feel bad


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 13, 2013)

If it were my son I be proud.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

Cubey said:


> i feel bad



What have I done?


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 13, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> -checks the responses for the usual "well, she's hot so its ok, the kid was lucky/a boss for banging that" cafe mentality-
> 
> Yup, as expected.
> 
> And of course, if it was a male teacher and female student... "OMG he raped her! burn him in hell! yarrrrgh!"



She's not a real teacher and it wouldn't rape of any kind since 16 is of age.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 13, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> People still asking for the video?


Bitch please, I live in a country where qt2d loli making qt2d loli love isn't illegal.

3dpd on the other hand... well it's 3d so I ain't gonna complain about people getting vanned.


----------



## Nordstrom (Nov 13, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> I know both of them.
> 
> Wee lad's an attention seeker who turned gay for a while and turned straight again, would say name but *Loose lips sink ships.*
> 
> She's away hibernating for a while.



J. Bruce Ismay must be feeling butthurt from this comment 



Wolfarus said:


> -checks the responses for the usual "well, she's hot so its ok, the kid was lucky/a boss for banging that" cafe mentality-
> 
> Yup, as expected.
> 
> And of course, if it was a male teacher and female student... "OMG he raped her! burn him in hell! yarrrrgh!"



You and me both buddy


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 13, 2013)

At a Christian Boys Grammar School? Lol


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 13, 2013)

St Mary's is filled with hippy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though.

Corpus Christi is where it's at.


----------



## Babby (Nov 13, 2013)

_Damn it I want that video..._


----------



## KidTony (Nov 13, 2013)

she's 21 and he was 16. C'mon, i thought European countries were liberal.


----------



## navy (Nov 13, 2013)

KidTony said:


> she's 21 and he was 16. C'mon, i thought European countries were liberal.



What are you talking about?  The ages were fine in normal circumstances. Since when was it okay to have sex with teachers or in this case teaching assistants?


----------



## SLB (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh shit. She's distraught. 

If you're retarded enough to engage in something like this with a student, you better be damned prepared for the consequences. 

Kid's a champ.


----------



## Babby (Nov 13, 2013)

_Lucky bastard though..._


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 13, 2013)

It's not her fault actually.

She asked him accusingly if he was videoing it and he replied with "_AN WHA?!"_

Belfast law, when one says "An wha?!" Or in the anglicized form "And what?" you cannot continue the argument unless you are ready to defeat them in a proper fight or a 'fair dig' in ancient Gaelic.


----------



## Vermin (Nov 13, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> -checks the responses for the usual "well, she's hot so its ok, the kid was lucky/a boss for banging that" cafe mentality-
> 
> Yup, as expected.
> 
> And of course, if it was a male teacher and female student... "OMG he raped her! burn him in hell! yarrrrgh!"


dem double standards


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 13, 2013)

Luv em like


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2013)

navy said:


> What are you talking about?  The ages were fine in normal circumstances. Since when was it okay to have sex with teachers or in this case teaching assistants?



KidTony isn't known for getting the point.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 13, 2013)

Neferpitou said:


> _Damn it I want that video..._



I want to see him get straight a's for laying pipe


----------



## Rawri (Nov 13, 2013)

Damn, she's hot. And he was 16. Seems fine to me.

Investigating dat video


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 13, 2013)

I heard he went in her bareback.


----------



## Savior (Nov 13, 2013)

Must have been really memorable for the stud.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 14, 2013)

Yup, was bareback.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 14, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> -checks the responses for the usual "well, she's hot so its ok, the kid was lucky/a boss for banging that" cafe mentality-
> 
> Yup, as expected.
> 
> And of course, if it was a male teacher and female student... "OMG he raped her! burn him in hell! yarrrrgh!"



Well you know... equality right... Oh wait.. 

That said... I kinda wanna see her in action.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2013)

Someone PM me this video


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 14, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Someone PM me this video



What he said ^


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Nov 15, 2013)

Whirlpool, why didn't you download it? It's gone forever now


----------

